
Campaign against sex robots - sdfin
https://campaignagainstsexrobots.wordpress.com/about/
======
celticninja
I cant tell if satire or not. I hope it is. There really are better things to
spend your time campaigning for if not.

~~~
sdfin
Looking at the press section shows there are real newspaper articles about it:
[https://campaignagainstsexrobots.wordpress.com/press/](https://campaignagainstsexrobots.wordpress.com/press/)

------
BrockSamson
Uh what about the most prevalent sex robot in existence, the vibrator? Is this
not a product bought mainly by women?

------
gravypod
I don't understand. None of these reasons have made any sense. Could someone
explain in greater detail what this article is talking about?

------
toboraton
So what about male sex bots? Are these okay?

